

10kb HTML5 web app contest, sponsored by MS, $3000 top prize - user24
http://10k.aneventapart.com

======
user24
To get the obvious things out of the way:

You're allowed one of jQuery/Prototype/Typekit

Entire package except the above library must be under 10kb - html, js, images,
css, etc.

You're allowed to hook up with existing API's, eg flickr, google maps, but
you're not allowed to load project-specific resources from them (eg uploading
your header.jpg to flickr and loading it from there, or ajax requesting and
eval()ing 100Kb of code).

11 days to go, I'm busy writing my entry as we speak!

------
meeech
i entered as well. i posted some small lessons learned. dunno what skill level
you at, but maybe they'll help. [http://meeech.posterous.com/small-lessons-
learned-prepping-e...](http://meeech.posterous.com/small-lessons-learned-
prepping-entry-for-10k)

~~~
user24
Nice entry!

I'm just using jsmin at the moment but I'll probably move over to using packer
when I start nearing the limit. I'm on 5kb minified so far.

Another little trick I made use of instead of var foo = false; I used var foo
= 0; - it's falsy so you can use it in the same way but you save 4 bytes.

Obviously these kind of optimisations aren't great for readability, but that's
not the goal here.

